# Pt-58



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

If I recall,the pt-58 was designed after the Beretta 84.Does anyone know if any of the parts are interchangable?Is it a exact copy or a look-alike?

Whenever I'm digging through my spare parts boxes I always come across a complete stainless steel slide/barrel assembly for a pt-58,and always think...."I need to sell this".Lately I've decided to try and find a frame and other parts to finish it....no luck yet. 

Maybe a used gun needing refurbished...which is why I need to know if they are compatible with the Berettas,that would double my chances.


----------

